# Adam Booth dumped Groves by text message.



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

George Groves gave a very interesting interview today with Talksport. Goes into the split with Booth a little bit and explains why they're not working together anymore. Also a little bit about Fury-Haye and what's happened there.

Anyone else think that's a really slimey thing to do? All those years together and dumping your fighter by text a few weeks before the biggest fight of his career? Effectively leaving him in the lurch? First time I've heard of it being the trainer who does it to the fighter.

http://talksport.com/football/exclu...e-working-new-trainer-fitzpatrick-13092461463


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like to hear Booth's side of things as we all know there's always two sides to a story in this game. 

In terms of the dynamic's of there working relationship it seems like it was heavily strained and looking back maybe some of those IFilm London interviews where Booth spoke about Groves voicing his opinion was Booth letting it be known the issues he faced. 

We don't know what happened in there last conversation although i agree texting isn't best ways to end anything but if it's got to point where Booth is just utterly fed up and feels he can't be bothered to to speak face to face because it will only result in a argument maybe he felt a text was best way to communicate and i can kind of see it.

The issue's run for around a year so there's obviously a real problem there that Booth feels isn't worth correcting..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I was told there was problems because Groves stopped listening to Booth.

Also I thing they've opened up a new gym away from Vaxuhall. Groves moved home to be near the gym, & now Booth wants him to dominate to another gym. (Might be bullshit)


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

It could well be over money or just that their personal relationship has become strained. Booth did well for Groves so far but he's talented anyway and maybe it just got to the stage that their relationship became like a father/son type battle and Groves needed to make his own way. Booth always seemed pretty harsh on him and seemed to always give him the tough love, maybe Groves needed an arm round the shoulder type of trainer that will give him more confidence. Clashes of opinions happen and if you can't agree or get on then you're going to have negative camp with a bad atmosphere and all that tension can be energy sapping. This could be the best thing for both of them but time will tell.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I was told there was problems because Groves stopped listening to Booth.
> 
> Also I thing they've opened up a new gym away from Vaxuhall. Groves moved home to be near the gym, & now Booth wants him to dominate to another gym. (Might be bullshit)


Pretty sure that is a load of bullshit, just like the other ones mentioned the other day. C'mon man, really.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Very curious that a successful relationship could end so acrimoniously, there must be more to it than George not being as attentive as he should...


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think Groves enjoyed being under Haye's shadow all this time. I mean even Adam Booth is a bigger name than Groves is really. He probably feels he hasn't gotten the respect he deserves out there partly due to working with two much bigger names than himself. this probably lead to him getting more and more frustrated over time and slowly acting out or just flat out not listening at times. Once that kind of seed is in your head it only grows over time and you stop seeing things rationally and act out more often. Maybe Booth saw this in Groves and felt it's time to cut the cord.

That's my 2 cents anyway


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

George Groves ‏@StGeorgeGroves 19 Sep
Perpetually petulant is a phase I've always liked... Never thought I'd ever use it until now.

Also Adam Booth has deleted his twitter. just saying


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> I don't think Groves enjoyed being under Haye's shadow all this time. I mean even Adam Booth is a bigger name than Groves is really. He probably feels he hasn't gotten the respect he deserves out there partly due to working with two much bigger names than himself. this probably lead to him getting more and more frustrated over time and slowly acting out or just flat out not listening at times. Once that kind of seed is in your head it only grows over time and you stop seeing things rationally and act out more often. Maybe Booth saw this in Groves and felt it's time to cut the cord.
> 
> That's my 2 cents anyway


Yep,I think you make a great point.I got a feeling he wants to step out of the shadows and make it without someone as high profile as Adam Booth.The way Booth has managed him has been very good and would he have had the profile and gotten a title shot do quick without him.I always thought he was lucky to have the Hayemaker association but we shall see how he does from now on.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Pretty sure that is a load of bullshit, just like the other ones mentioned the other day. C'mon man, really.


It Groves has moved home so he is near the gym. Of course he'd be pissed off if they are now asking him to commuate across the other side of London.

I think the fact that George Groves has turned into a massive cock might have something to do with it.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> It Groves has moved home so he is near the gym. Of course he'd be pissed off if they are now asking him to commuate across the other side of London.
> 
> I think the fact that George Groves has turned into a massive cock might have something to do with it.


i doubt he broke off with Booth because he has to commute across London.....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

According to warrens column last Saturday it wasn't a surprise and wasn't the first time problems had arisen.

Due to groves not listening.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Booth is a little attention seeking diva so probably has blown something out of proportion


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Haye jooked himself in the eye and Grooves is pretending he and Booth have split up, the fuck is going on?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Booth is a little attention seeking diva so probably has blown something out of proportion


That's right.

He's said nothing on twitter, deleted his account in fact, given no interviews apart from to confirm it with Terry Dooley. Really attention seeking


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> That's right.
> 
> He's said nothing on twitter, deleted his account in fact, given no interviews apart from to confirm it with Terry Dooley. Really attention seeking


Everybody's talking about him. Everything he does is attention seeking. What fight was it where he invited the cameras in to film training then kept pretending he hated the limelight and kept threatening to throw the camera man out if he filmed Booth in any way, was so obvious "Dont film me! IM SHY!". Plus he blocks(ed) everyone on twitter who didnt send him glowing praise Dan Rafael-stlye. If he really didnt want to maximise attention he could have just put out some statements saying how the relationship broke down/not enough time to dedicate for George's big fight, something generic and moved on


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Everybody's talking about him. Everything he does is attention seeking. What fight was it where he invited the cameras in to film training then kept pretending he hated the limelight and kept threatening to throw the camera man out if he filmed Booth in any way, was so obvious "Dont film me! IM SHY!". Plus he blocks(ed) everyone on twitter who didnt send him glowing praise Dan Rafael-stlye. If he really didnt want to maximise attention he could have just put out some statements saying how the relationship broke down/not enough time to dedicate for George's big fight, something generic and moved on


Yeah, I hate trainers who say they don't want the glory and attention yet are never off bloody camera! Bob Shannon is another good example of this.

Examples of trainers who really do prefer avoiding the limelight are guys like Oliver Harrison and Tony Bellew's trainer Mick McAllister (that fella refuses to do any interviews, even for the local paper). People like Booth just love the attention.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Yeah, I hate trainers who say they don't want the glory and attention yet are never off bloody camera! Bob Shannon is another good example of this.
> 
> Examples of trainers who really do prefer avoiding the limelight are guys like Oliver Harrison and Tony Bellew's trainer Mick McAllister (that fella refuses to do any interviews, even for the local paper). People like Booth just love the attention.


:deal dead on. Harrison is one of the best trainers in the country, but even boxing fans might not recognise him. Booth pretends he doesnt love it, but then why not nip this story in the bud? And why are people here saying he's more of a name than George? It's because he loves the limelight, no shame in that and he's trained a world champ but fighters splitting up with trainers happens all the time, sometimes before big fights, but i cant remember it being so talked about and its purely because Booth has gone all mystery man about it


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Yeah, I hate trainers who say they don't want the glory and attention yet are never off bloody camera! Bob Shannon is another good example of this.
> 
> Examples of trainers who really do prefer avoiding the limelight are guys like Oliver Harrison and Tony Bellew's trainer Mick McAllister (that fella refuses to do any interviews, even for the local paper). People like Booth just love the attention.


Guess you didn't like Manny Steward then.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Guess you didn't like Manny Steward then.


Not saying they're shit trainers just because they love being as famous as their fighters. Just I know if I was a fighter I'd prefer my trainer to take more of a backseat when it came PR game.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Not saying they're shit trainers just because they love being as famous as their fighters. Just I know if I was a fighter I'd prefer my trainer to take more of a backseat when it came PR game.


You will have to tell Joe Gallagher to be quiet then. I completely disagree and I think you will be a small minority on this, nothing wrong with trainers sharing their viewpoint.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> You will have to tell Joe Gallagher to be quiet then. I completely disagree and I think you will be a small minority on this, nothing wrong with trainers sharing their viewpoint.


We're not saying there's anything wrong with it, but lets not pretend this story on the split would have been half as big if Booth hadnt wanted people talking about it. Some trainers love attention, fine they have the right to do that, but let's not pretend they are infallible. It's a nothing story, bit of intrigue as its just before a major fight, but plenty of fighters have done this before and havent had this carry on about it


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

We don't know the discussions happening beforehand, so it's not worth getting upset. It could be as simple as Groves wanting to work on different things, or Booth wanting more authority, or Groves wanting to be more directive in his career. 

It won't have any effect on the Froch fight, because I struggle to see Groves winning - especially if he gets on his bike for 12 rounds ala the Booth Style!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> We don't know the discussions happening beforehand, so it's not worth getting upset. It could be as simple as Groves wanting to work on different things, or Booth wanting more authority, or Groves wanting to be more directive in his career.
> 
> It won't have any effect on the Froch fight, because I struggle to see Groves winning - especially if he gets on his bike for 12 rounds ala the Booth Style!


exactly this stuff happens regularly, its a nothing story, and it effects the fight in no way imo


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> George Groves gave a very interesting interview today with Talksport. Goes into the split with Booth a little bit and explains why they're not working together anymore. Also a little bit about Fury-Haye and what's happened there.
> 
> Anyone else think that's a really slimey thing to do? All those years together and dumping your fighter by text a few weeks before the biggest fight of his career? Effectively leaving him in the lurch? First time I've heard of it being the trainer who does it to the fighter.
> 
> http://talksport.com/football/exclu...e-working-new-trainer-fitzpatrick-13092461463


Perhaps Groves is a bit of a dick and Booth has had enough.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> i doubt he broke off with Booth because he has to commute across London.....


It's not just that, i think its an accumulation of a lot of things


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe Booth isn't the great master tactician and trainer people thing he is? Haye is a naturally gifted athlete with huge power, Booth was lucky to get him and if he hadn't would probably still be a security guard for Kylie Minogue! 

His style of fighting is limited, it's always counter punch and be cagey, where would that have got Froch against Bute? What happened to Aydin when he went to Booth? He fought the wrong fight and Booth totally failed to work to his strengths. Maybe Groves feels the same and wants more say and how he works and trains and what tactics he thinks are best for him, if he beats Froch a lot of people are going to be saying Booth is a wasteman trainer. Where was the advice to Haye in the Wlad fight? Did he inspire him? Did he give good advice? Did he get him going at all and did he even work on the right things and game plan for Haye to win? Haye was way too cagey and by round 5 Wlad was so in control the fight was as good as over, Wlad has chin insecurities and Haye should have chanced it more and tested that chin, even one big shot in the first 3 rounds could have totally rattled Wlad and changed the course of the fight. When he landed that big right in round 12 Wlad clung on like he was cuddling a teddy bear, if that happened in round 1,2,3 then could've been a totally different fight. 

I think Booths a good manager but he's no Jose Mourinho of boxing and I don't think Groves got the confidence he needed from him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Maybe Booth isn't the great master tactician and trainer people thing he is? Haye is a naturally gifted athlete with huge power, Booth was lucky to get him and if he hadn't would probably still be a security guard for Kylie Minogue!
> 
> His style of fighting is limited, it's always counter punch and be cagey, where would that have got Froch against Bute? What happened to Aydin when he went to Booth? He fought the wrong fight and Booth totally failed to work to his strengths. Maybe Groves feels the same and wants more say and how he works and trains and what tactics he thinks are best for him, if he beats Froch a lot of people are going to be saying Booth is a wasteman trainer. Where was the advice to Haye in the Wlad fight? Did he inspire him? Did he give good advice? Did he get him going at all and did he even work on the right things and game plan for Haye to win? Haye was way too cagey and by round 5 Wlad was so in control the fight was as good as over, Wlad has chin insecurities and Haye should have chanced it more and tested that chin, even one big shot in the first 3 rounds could have totally rattled Wlad and changed the course of the fight. When he landed that big right in round 12 Wlad clung on like he was cuddling a teddy bear, if that happened in round 1,2,3 then could've been a totally different fight.
> 
> I think Booths a good manager but he's no Jose Mourinho of boxing and I don't think Groves got the confidence he needed from him.


:deal i agree, great great manager, but as a coach he got one exceptionally gifted talent and worked well with it, hes done well with Groves but like you say it's one style and tbh i dont think Groves can pull it off at highest level. The Wlad fight cornerwork was bizarre, zero urgency as David's career and credibility slipped away, im sure i remember him saying a few rounds in "just keep doing what youre doing"and i thought "eh? hes losing every second"


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Groves simply isn't a counter puncher, he scraped past Degale with the narrowest of victories, I think I actually scored it to Degale purely because there were rounds when Degale forced the action while almost neither landed any punches of any note at all though this was going a while back and I can't really remember. 

That isn't going to work against Froch! Or even any other decent SMW like Stieglitz, they'll just keep coming forward and Groves would be over whelmed. IF that was Booth's plan to box off the back foot for 12 rounds and I was Groves I'd want a new trainer and a new tactic too. Groves' strengths are his speed of foot and hand, and his movement, and he has good power and throws shots from angles you don't expect. He definitely doesn't have an iron chin and whilst that needs to be protected running away popping a jab into Froch isn't going to be enough to do that. If Bute couldn't keep him off like that then Groves won't either as I don't think he hits much harder than Bute or Kessler and Froch took all they had and kept coming. 

One interesting thing about this fight is that both Groves and Froch fight with that low left hand in a similar way. Groves is quicker than Froch without doubt so while they're both facing each other it's entirely possible that if Groves throws his left jab first he will hit Froch before Froch hits him but it needs to be followed by a quick right or a 3 punch combo then get out of there and let him soak it up, he's unlikely to be hurt but those punches count and if Groves is up on the cards by say rounds 3-4 because he's out speeding Froch, you'll see Carl get reckless and want to show who the tough guy is, he'll look to just walk Groves down. 

That could well be good night for Groves, or it could mean that Froch offers him a lot more target and Groves grows in confidence and starts to land bombs. This fight isn't as one sided as people think if you ask me. All this Man against Boy talk is fair enough but lets not forget that an 18 year old Mike Tyson was still a "boy" and he put plenty of "men" to sleep in the first round. Not comparing Groves to Tyson but Groves has been boxing something like 15 years and had a decent amateur career, he's certainly far far better than Froch was when he was 25, in fact Froch was still an amateur when he was 25. 

I'm a fan of both so it's win/win for me whatever the result but I do think Groves is being written off as a no-hoper in this fight when I think he'll surprise a few poeple.


----------

